# Killed some Sh*t today



## dugie82 (Jan 21, 2005)

Had to share that i definately killed that shit at the gym doing back/bi's. 

I love lifting.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 21, 2005)

i thought this was a hunting thread or serial killer thread


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 21, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i thought this was a hunting thread or serial killer thread



me too - maybe about drinkin some liquor or something.....


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 21, 2005)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> Had to share that i definately killed that shit at the gym doing back/bi's.
> 
> I love lifting.



Uh what did you do?


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 21, 2005)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> Had to share that i definately killed that shit at the gym doing back/bi's.
> 
> I love lifting.


feels good havin a great day liftin at the gym.  my favorite day is leg day. nothin like hobbling out to the car 1/2 hour after im done and having rested for quite a while in the locker room gaining enough strength to make the walk to the car.


----------

